# Pine nuts?



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

So I make several dishes that occasionally require the addition of Pine nuts.
The ones from the Middle east/Lebanon market have gone through the roof to over $25 a pound.
They also stock a much smaller and badly cleaned "Domestic" nut for a little lower price.
With the 1000's of acres of pines around it might be worth a look to stock some away next to the mushrooms and Juniper...

Anyone gather them here in Northern Michigan?
Do we have the right species of trees and what are they?
When is the best time to gather them and what is the method?


----------



## Nature (Dec 12, 2006)

North American pine nuts come from the Pinyon Pine (Pinus edulis) and a couple others which all grow in the southwestern states and Mexico. Other countries have species that also produce nuts. They are a pain to harvest. I just use walnuts instead. Michigan doesn't have any pines that produce nuts big enough to bother trying to collect.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Oooo-Kay, answers the question:sad:...Thanks.


----------

